# Medcon



## klp010102 (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about Medcon?


----------



## 007CPC (Nov 25, 2008)

No, but the name doesn't sound trust worthy.


----------



## sugargirl (Nov 26, 2008)

I just spoke to the Human Resource Director about a coding position.  Haven't done the test yet but will get to this week-end.  I googled them and they do coding for anesthesia and pain management.  They are located in New Jersey, they have been around for sometime.  Also the pay is GREAT! I am keeping my fingers crossed!!  Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## MichelleRene (Nov 26, 2008)

How does one apply to said company? I have experience in pain management/anesthesia. Are they remote?


----------

